# Braden Family Donation Fund



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Ideas on how it will be handled and who will be in charge of the collection can be posted here.
Walt (conditionfreak)has a couple of nominations for handling it and I'll agree with that myself.Also Ssyybfamloft has agreed to be backup collector if Walt doesn't want to do it. Walt??


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Just found this thread. 

I can do it with no problem. 

So, if y'all want me to handle this. I will start it out with a donation of $25.00. Donations can be sent to me via PayPal at

[email protected]

or

Walter Thomas 
7335 E. New Market road 
Hillsboro, Ohio 45133. 

If donating via PayPal, there is a PayPal provision that money can be sent without fees deducted by PayPal, by using their "Personal" method. It is simple to do, but is not mandatory. I can easily pay the PayPal fees that may occur if the normal method is used. They are minor.

Again, if all here want me to do this. I have absolutely no problem if someone else wants to handle it. I will donate either way.

Before anyone sends me any monies (donations), let's let this play out a bit and see if my handling of this is what the majority wants.

So, hold off on anything being sent to me, until October 25th, please. We will have a cutoff date of November 15th if that is okay with everyone. I will then send a money order to the recipient of the donations. All monies (every penny) donated will be sent to the Bradens. I will handle any fees or money order charges. I will keep a log of who donated how much. If anyone wants that info afterwards (someone might want to police the police (me)),  I will provide it to them via a private message. I will not post individual donation amounts on this site. People can post their own donation amounts if they so choose.

If someone wants to auction off, or straight out sell, a pigeon or two, and have the proceeds sent directly to this fund. I think that would be awesome. But keep in mind that shipping charges would have to be considered. Shipping charges go to the USPS and not Kbraden's family.

I think y'all have big hearts. Even if someone here can not afford to donate at this time. I believe that thoughts and prayers are appreciate by friends and family. So, don't be shy with those.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
Thanks for accepting the collection responsibility.I'm sure all members know how capable you are of this.I'll be forwarding Mr.Braden's( Dewayne)adderees to you.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

I might have a couple of birds left over. How could I start an auction on here? Just a thought


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

TheLaw818 said:


> I might have a couple of birds left over. How could I start an auction on here? Just a thought


Make a thread I suggest on this same section. Braden family donation auction. And let people Email Conditionfreak the bids Run the action for set amount of days Post the winner and That would work. Remember shipping costs added to auction winners cost JUST a thought


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Let's just stick with the Donation idea right now so things don't start getting confusing,especially for Walt.It'll be easier for some members to just donate that may not want to or be able to bid on an auction.And starting a Braden Family Auction thread will surely start confusing some after the Donation thread has already been posted.If someone wants to start an auction after the donation deadline fine.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Josepe said:


> Let's just stick with the Donation idea right now so things don't start getting confusing,especially for Walt.It'll be easier for some members to just donate that may not want to or be able to bid on an auction.And starting a Braden Family Auction thread will surely start confusing some after the Donation thread has already been posted.If someone wants to start an auction after the donation deadline fine.


I like this idea if we don't raise what people is enough money then we could do an auction.

In her husbands post he said they had 3 birds left and didn't know how to find the peds didn't she keep her records on pigeondb? If you could find witch birds they are it may help some one to decide to buy them. just a thought
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I am now accepting donations for this fund.

A highly respected and liked member of this fourm recently died. She was a pigeon person, through and through.

She died from cancer after giving it her best fight to beat it.

If you can help out with a donation for her family to help pay off burial expenses, it would be appreciated by me and many other members of this forum. But especially by the Braden family

Kbraden was liked by all that interacted on here with her. She was always polite and helpfull.

She fought valiantly to beat the cancer. But she lost the battle unfortunatly. 

Please give if you can. I know that everyone can not give. Times are hard, for sure. But even five or ten dollars will help.

Donations can be sent to me via snail mail to:

Walter Thomas
7335 E. New Market road
Hillsboro, Ohio 45133

or

via PayPal to my account [email protected]

Every penny donated will be sent by me, to her husband. I will forward donations to her husband on November 16th, 2013. So feel free to donate anytime between now and November 15th.

God Bless Her and may she rest in peace.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
My donation will be in the mail tomorrow.Hopefully everyone that can give Will give.I could relate to her and talked to her numerous times while she was fighting her battle,as I went through the same thing last year only not on the scale she was.She was a H*llava Trooper and determined to Fight On,and in good spirts most times,though I know she was hurting. Sad.

So members Give if you can for this cause.She was one of Us.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Bump! Please donate.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My check will be in the mail Monday. Not as much as South Town but every bit helps.
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
Been running behind.Check in the envelope in front of me.Will go out in the morning.Let me know when you get it.Come on people give something.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> Bump! Please donate.


I'm sending a personal check are you going to send them or cash them out and just send them one check. Just thought that would be easier for the husband to deal with.
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I will mail it tomorrow. I got busy for the last few days. New job, new birds.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

However I receive donations. I will be sending a money order to the Braden family. Be it PayPal, check or money order. Please do not mail cash. Those often just have a habit of not making it to where they are supposed to go.

So, if you are sending a check or money order. Make it out to me, Walter Thomas. I will deposit it and send all monies to the Braden familuy, approximately November 16th.

Thanks all.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> However I receive donations. I will be sending a money order to the Braden family. Be it PayPal, check or money order. Please do not mail cash. Those often just have a habit of not making it to where they are supposed to go.
> 
> So, if you are sending a check or money order. Make it out to me, Walter Thomas. I will deposit it and send all monies to the Braden familuy, approximately November 16th.
> 
> Thanks all.


I waited till now I didn't know who to make the check out to so in the morning it will be sent. Thanks Walt.
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Walt,
You should get mine tomorrow or the next day.Went out this morning.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Hopefully by the cut off date our well respected Pigeon Talk site will be well represented by member donations to this fund.I know we have some caring members on this site and we've lost a member of Our Community.Give Anything you can.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

NOTICE to all concerned.

I am delaying sending the donations to the Braden family.

I am awaiting the delivery of a donation from Crazy Pete (it is enroute), and the donation of SouthTownRacer of his winnings from the Pigeon Talk Classic one loft race. I am unsure if it is coming directly from Nomad Loft or from SouthTownRacer after he receives it from Nomad Lofts.

I do not want to send the money to the Braden family twice. So I will await delivery to me, of those two donations. Then I will send a money order to the Braden family.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for taking control of the puck for this mr. Freak you have made god and more importantly the Braden family smile!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update Walt.When I talked to Matt by PM last week he said his is supposed to sent to you directly from Nomad.Hopefully more members has stepped up and donated atleast something since we talked last.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Donations promised (but not all received yet), are:

Updated 11-22-13

$10
$15
$25 
$25
$30
$50
$100 (not yet received)

I thought there would be more. But like I said before. Times are tough for many.

We probably should have did some kind of bird auctions or sales. But alas. We did not.

I will let everyone know the final total when I receive all donations. I won't let this go on too long. At some point we just have to move on.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> Donations promised (but not all received yet), are:
> 
> $10
> $15
> ...


I PMd back and forth with Nomad, and he said he would Paypal ConditionFreak (Walt) with his upcoming paycheck. Walt, Let me know when you get it...

Nomad, as far as Southtown 10 goes, please let me know how much shipping will be, and your Paypal. I havent heard back from you since last week. Ive been crazy busy, so I understand how that goes THANK YOU


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Donations promised (but not all received yet), are:

Updated 11-22-13

$10
$15
$25 
$25
$30
$50
$100 (not yet received)


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for the up date.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

With all the people on this site only 7 found it in their hart to donate. How sad
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Sad for sure.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Better to give than to receive.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Would auctioning some birds be appropriate to raise money for donation?


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I think that we are past the time for that. It is not the amount of money that is given. It is the thoughts and prayers.

We can't keep this going on and on. I am waiting for SouthTownRacers donation via Nomad Loft, and then I am done accepting donations. If any others want to donate. Now is the time. If you can not get it in the mail Monday. Just say a prayer for Kathy. If my darling wife died. I would much prefer prayers in her name, than money.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> I think that we are past the time for that. It is not the amount of money that is given. It is the thoughts and prayers.
> 
> We can't keep this going on and on. I am waiting for SouthTownRacers donation via Nomad Loft, and then I am done accepting donations. If any others want to donate. Now is the time. If you can not get it in the mail Monday. Just say a prayer for Kathy. If my darling wife died. I would much prefer prayers in her name, than money.


Amen Walt! Times are tough and sometimes just thoughts and prayers go a long way!! It seems to me that when money becomes involved, there can be more negativity, and less voices sending their condolences.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would be too bad if you had to send it without that money included. 
Did he change his mind? If so, then he should just let you know.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I deleted my previous message. Apparently there was a mix-up between SouthTownRacers and Nomad Lofts concerning the forwarding of STR's donation to this fund.

I am working it out. But I think it is going to be a $50.00 donation instead of a $100.00 donation. I don't really know right now.

I will let y'all know when I know.

Why are things always so hard? Seemed pretty simple, really.

Humans. Can't live with them, and ain't allowed to kill them.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I give up!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Things Were simple an should've went smoothly,but because of lack of Integrity on the host's part it didn't turn out that way.I've tried to contain myself up to this point but this is BS.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I waited as long as I could for more donations.

I sent the donations received and a nice sympathy card to the Braden family. I signed it "Donations in memory of Karen, from the members of the Pigeon Talk forum. Karen was a help and an inspiration to many here. May she rest in peace".

I personally thank all that sent donations and/or prayers. To care about a fellow human being that you have never met, is an exceptional thing.

(if anyone wants to know who donated, or how much the total was, please send me a private message, "PM".)


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Walt for taking on and handling the task.You're a credit and an asset to this forum.Thanks also to the ones who did donate.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried, but once again Nomad is not returning calls or messages. Money still has not been sent and birds have not been shipped!!


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank You Walt!!!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt,
It was a generous gesture on your part even though it didn't turn out as planned,which is certainly not your fault.You're still to be commended for the gesture and you're also a credit and asset to this forum.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

so sorry for there loss I was so ready to tell her that I put her pair she sent me together and how excited I am for the pair, not it means all that much more to me !!!


----------

